# alien silicone sleeve



## morras (22/11/16)

Who has stock of these ?


----------



## gdigitel (22/11/16)

Not sure if they still have but try
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-stock-just-arrived.t30826/


----------



## gdigitel (22/11/16)

Their actual website is
http://noonclouds.co.za/


----------



## morras (22/11/16)

Had a spy quick , they are sold out !


----------



## gdigitel (22/11/16)

https://thevapeindustry.co.za
Is advertising a free sleeve with their Alien kits, maybe they have extras?


----------



## rev2xtc (23/11/16)

Just got mine from The Vape Industry. 

It feels awesome in the hand.

https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/products/smok-alien-silicone-sleeve

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Naeem_M (23/11/16)

rev2xtc said:


> Just got mine from The Vape Industry.
> 
> It feels awesome in the hand.
> 
> https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/products/smok-alien-silicone-sleeve



We still have stock   @morras 

Thanks @rev2xtc


----------



## morras (24/11/16)

Ordered and paid thanks !

Reactions: Like 1


----------

